# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  lived in germany

## bradly33

I remember, back when I was three, my father was in the U.S. army. I moved and lived in Germany when I was three years old. I spent a little time in Augsburg, Germany as well. :Laughing:

----------


## Power

did you like it ?

----------


## bradly33

It was wonderful!!

----------


## lucaneschavonna

Augsburg, Germany with its romantic road. Perfect place to travel.

----------

